#ubuntu-cym 2011-09-26
<markie-> hey room
<brobostigon> evening markie- :0
<brobostigon> :)
<markie-> Hey brobostigon, how are things?
<brobostigon> markie-: could be alot batter, but could be worse. and you?
<brobostigon> better*
<markie-> brobostigon: Pretty much the same, i'm hoping it rains  a little :P
<brobostigon> markie-: clean the air out, yes.
<markie-> brobostigon:  How has things been around here? anything exciting happening?
<brobostigon> markie-: pretty quiet.
<markie-> brobostigon:  Does this channel get promoted much?
<brobostigon> markie-: i do sometimes, when i see interest.  ican account for anyone else.
<brobostigon> cant*
<markie-> Yea, fair enough :)
#ubuntu-cym 2011-09-27
<markie-> waves
<brobostigon> o/
<markie-> brobostigon: Do you think rape of women should be legalized now?
<brobostigon> markie-: why, no, no one should be forced to do anything, especially being violated. so no, definatly not. why do you ask?
<markie-> brobostigon:  Well, I'm kind of wondering. I'm not too sure about it. Women have taken advantage of men for many of years. So, maybe it's justified to some extent. Agree?
<brobostigon> markie-: i think it justified, when it has actually happened, otherwise that description, of rape is no longer true. so rape only applies a discription when it has actually happened. i am presumsing you mean taking advantege by m,aking false accusation and or, lack of clarity of consent.
<markie-> brobostigon: Yes exactly, they will get drunk and come on to many men, provoke sexual intercourse and even start touching them first etc...but then half way through they say "no"..this is nonsense isn't it?..do you think the man should continue even harder at that point?
<brobostigon> markie-: that is leading people on, and giving mixed and confusing signals. therefore is definatly plain wrong.
<markie-> brobostigon: Yes, and so man should punish this woman by asserting his dominance to send her a message and to others who follow down that pathway
<markie-> brobostigon: i like your thinking!
<brobostigon> markie-: no, no violence, of any kind.
<markie-> brobostigon: but then what do you think of bdsm porn, that's violent!
<brobostigon> markie-: i dont like that.
<brobostigon> it is my liking,
<brobostigon> isnt*
<markie-> Fair enough, but it definitely shows a side of human nature. Women particularly seem to enjoy it  a lot. What does that say about them, brobostigon ?
<brobostigon> it isnt logical, it makes no sense, therefore most peoples nature makes no sense. endof;
<markie-> :)
<brobostigon> :)
<brobostigon> but that is my loely opinion, very few would agree with me, i suspect.
<brobostigon> markie-: also, in addition, most peoples behaviour seems illogical, but certain womens more often.
<brobostigon> certainly*
<markie-> brobostigon: yes, very true!
<brobostigon> :)
<Kaia> markie-: wtf man?
<brobostigon> good evening Kaia :)
<Kaia> good evening brobostigon
<Kaia> and this isn't a discussion to be having in a logged channel >.<
<Kaia> especially an ubuntu-... one
<brobostigon> agreed, and i said, i dont think its right. quite clearly and firmly.
<markie-> Yea agreed
<Kaia> so either pm or another channel :)
<markie-> hush
<brobostigon> the discussion had ended with my statement, as refferring to illogical behaviour.
<markie-> Yes, just some true man talk
<markie-> Kaia: you wouldn't understand
<Kaia> markie-: cut it out
<markie-> Kaia: what seems to be the issue?
#ubuntu-cym 2011-09-28
<ianto> Typical that he turns up when I'm out on a social :/
<Kaia> who?
<Kaia> what social did you go on?
<ianto> Kaia: markie- and the interpol one
<ianto> Kaia: Do you happen to know the irssi command to see who is on a banlist?
<ianto> Ah /bans
<markie-> brobostigon: Hey, have you ever been to any support groups established by mind?
<brobostigon> markie-: i have yes, why?
<markie-> brobostigon: are they any good?
<brobostigon> markie-: define good, what are you looking for, form going to them?
<markie-> brobostigon: Well, what kinds of things do they do on a group level?
<brobostigon> markie-: here in oxfordshire, it is mostly group support, and then various kinds of education.
<markie-> brobostigon: How large are the groups?
<brobostigon> markie-: here, it has been known to be 30+ people, only from our town.
<markie-> brobostigon: Wow, that's a lot
<brobostigon> markie-: agreed, sometimes too many, especially when  you experience paranoia.
<markie-> haha
<markie-> brobostigon: Do they do group activities?
<brobostigon> it is true, though, it feels claustraphobic, with so many people in sucjh a small space. it is no joke,
<brobostigon> markie-: once a year, but only the women, not the men.
<markie-> brobostigon: Did you stay in touch with anybody you met in the group?
<brobostigon> markie-: one ot two, yes.
<brobostigon> or*
<markie-> brobostigon: Did you have to make an appointment or could you just go down there?
<brobostigon> markie-: both, previously, uptil the end of last year, the former, and then from there, is was partly both.
<markie-> brobostigon: Ah right, cool.
<brobostigon> markie-: yes. ok.
<ianto> Croeso markie-
<markie-> ianto: Hey
<markie-> ianto: it's been a while ;)
<brobostigon> good night everyone, sleep well.
#ubuntu-cym 2012-09-24
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2012-09-25
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<ianto> markjones: Ydw :p
<markjones> ianto: ?
<ianto> markjones: Ymateb i'th gwestiwn cwpl o ddyddiau'n ol
<ianto> Eniwei rhaid imi fynd nawr, wnai nol nes mlaen
<Espreon> Hey, guys.
<brobostigon> noswaith dda ianto , markjones and Espreon
<markjones> helo
<brobostigon> helo
<Espreon> I wish my laptop weren't broken...
<brobostigon> :(
<Espreon> Apparently, it'll cost up to $375 for them to fix it if I send it to the OEM.
<Espreon> ... so yeah, life sucks.
<brobostigon> ouch
<brobostigon> Espreon: which make, build, may i ask ?
<Espreon> Dell Inspiron M5030.
<Espreon> 'Twas a gift.
<brobostigon> dell, ok.
<brobostigon> i would have thought, they had more local factories in america.
<Espreon> You're hilarious.
<Espreon> Everything nowadays's made in East Asia.
<brobostigon> i mean, considering how much bigger america a swhole is, compared to most countries.
<Espreon> Nothing's made here anymore.
<Espreon> ... We're all too lazy to make stuff.
<Espreon> Our main "export"'s service, I believe.
<Espreon> But who knows?
<brobostigon> similerly here.
<Espreon> I know I wouldn't.
<brobostigon> one interesting way of seeing it, is when i bought my nexus7, it came blank into the uk, and was flashed, and adapted for my accounts, before it left dispatch. this is some doing, end to end.
<Espreon> Well, hopefully something's just loose...
<Espreon> I'll see what my university's tech center finds.
<Espreon> I don't see how my motherboard or processor could just break like that.
<Espreon> Either something got loose or... ENTROPY.
<Espreon> Damn you, entropy.
<Espreon> I really hope it's the former.
<Espreon> Huh, I correctly guessed the etymology of "former".
<Espreon> I guess I'm just that good.
<brobostigon> fingers crossed.
<ianto> markjones: Yn ol
<ianto> A shwmae pawb
#ubuntu-cym 2012-09-26
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<ianto> sw: Shwmae?
#ubuntu-cym 2012-09-27
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2012-09-28
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<Espreon> ianto: Hurry, the Scotts are gonna get po files for their language in the repository first!
<Espreon> Hmmm... one t too many.
<Espreon> Perhaps I shall use the first t to crucify the second...
<Espreon> But really, it probably won't matter.
<Espreon> Let's just see how fluent this Scottish Gaelic speaker is...
<Espreon> Well, at least you'll beat the Cornish no matter what.
<Espreon> ... and the Manx... and I guess the Bretons.
<Espreon> Am I missing anyone?
<ianto> Irish?
<Espreon> The Irish already have po files.
<Espreon> Does anyone really care about Cornwall anymore?
<Espreon> ianto: I felt like I've asked you this before, but do you know where I can get a good introductory text for Welsh grammar?
<ianto> Espreon: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Modern-Welsh-Comprehensive-Routledge-Grammars/dp/0415282705 ?
<Espreon> I was looking for an e-text.
<Espreon> But ick, that's expensive.
<ianto> Heh welcome to academia
<Espreon> And sadly, the only Welsh grammar books my university has is one that was written in the eighteenth century (not quite sure what stage I'd be reading about... but still...) and another on Middle Welsh.
<Espreon> Not that I wouldn't care to learn about Middle Welsh... it's just that... I'm sure Middle Welsh has those evil central vowels.
<Espreon> Yeah, distinctive central high vowels don't like me and I don't like them.
<Espreon> That's why I avoid Northern Welsh.
<Espreon> ... for now.
<ianto> Espreon: It might be worth reading some of John Morris Jones' stuff, it was done in the late 19th century but still has relevance today
<ianto> Espreon: http://en.wikisource.org/wiki/A_Welsh_Grammar,_Historical_and_Comparative
<Espreon> I'll have a look at it sometime. Thanks.
<Espreon> Right now, I'm hunting down sources for English runes.
<Espreon> ... every source possible...
#ubuntu-cym 2012-09-29
<Espreon> Yeah, I put myself on a wild goose chase... I'm looking for lots more info on the yew and three manuscript runes.
<Espreon> Well, I only care about one of the manuscript runes, but still...
<Espreon> Another diphthong rune would be nice.
<Espreon> ... the rest are just for consonant clusters, so... I can live without them.
<Espreon> Something tells me that every source ever just says they're manuscript runes and that's it.
<Espreon> ... I wouldn't be surprised if this turned out to be true.
<Espreon> All I know about this particular diphthong rune is that its form is apparently legit and that it's supposed to represent /io i:o/.
<Espreon> Meh, I'll probably end up crying.
<Espreon> Something reminds me, I need to learn the ogham.
<Espreon> ... eventually.
<Espreon> ianto: Have you learned the ogham?
<ianto> Sorry I locked myself out of the uni server
<ianto> And no I haven't
<Espreon> I feel that Wikipedia's fuþorc article has spread a lot of misinformation...
<Espreon> ianto: Will you learn it eventually?
<ianto> I don't think so
<Espreon> Too Irish for you?
<ianto> I don't think that I will do that either in my studies or in my interests to be fair
<Espreon> Oh well.
<Espreon> Someone has to learn it...
<Espreon> ... so I guess I will.
<Espreon> And I'm wondering where people are geting the idea that cuueorþ means ritual fire or whatever.
<Espreon> Everything I've read says it's just nonsense.
<Espreon> (The name)
<Espreon> I guess Neopagans do as they wish.
<Espreon> So much misinformation so little time/.
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<Espreon> ianto: http://www.wesnoth.org/gettext/index.lang.php?lang=gd&version=branch
<Espreon> Looks like Welsh will have to be third.
#ubuntu-cym 2012-09-30
<ianto> Espreon: Sori! wi wedi bod yn yfed
<Espreon> It's nothing to worry about.
<ianto> Espreon: WRecked!
<Espreon> Oh, now you're sounding like me!
<ianto> Thanks!
<Espreon> You're quite welcome, good sir.
<Espreon> Now, let's hope this giant poison oak bubble on my foot magickally disappears soon.
<Espreon> Is there poison oak in the isles?
<ianto> I don't think si
<ianto> *so
<Espreon> How 'bout poison ivy?
<ianto> Maybe, dunno!
<Espreon> Let's hope not!
<Espreon> 'Cause these are evil plants...
<Espreon> Well, I think I'll get off the Internet now. Nos da is it?
<Espreon> Apparently it is.
<Espreon> And apparently it means the same thing in Cornish...
<Espreon> ... according to good ol' Wiktionary.
<Espreon> OK, I'm gone now.
